# den314



## den314 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi    from cornwall


----------



## Hymer Duck (Apr 8, 2008)

a warm welcome to you from us also in cornwall


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 8, 2008)

Howdy Den, also from Cornwall. Welcome.


----------



## Rover (Apr 8, 2008)

Wellcome from North Wales also, I have not been a member long but find it a friendly helpful forum, join in the fun.


----------



## wildman (Apr 8, 2008)

hi Den, welcome to the forum, they are a great bunch and very helpfull. We are heading for cornwall in a couple of weeks so order some good weather in. cheers


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Wildman, It has been beautiful and sunny for the last 2 days, tomorrow is a repeat performance. Cornwall is in the Gulfstream area, so it is not as cold as other parts of England. I have been in Cornwall for the last 3 winters and it has never gone under 6 degrees during the day. Last winter it did not go under 8 degrees.


----------



## wildman (Apr 8, 2008)

David & Ann said:


> Hi Wildman, It has been beautiful and sunny for the last 2 days, tomorrow is a repeat performance. Cornwall is in the Gulfstream area, so it is not as cold as other parts of England. I have been in Cornwall for the last 3 winters and it has never gone under 6 degrees during the day. Last winter it did not go under 8 degrees.


Cheers, much the same here in North Devon, we are lucky to live in this part of the country, I know its fairly local but for an inaugural run of our new (1981) aquisition we thought not to stray too far.


----------

